
Recent Azure Outage – Report - klausjensen
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/history/
======
klausjensen
_As part of planned maintenance activity, Microsoft engineers executed a
configuration change to update one of the name servers for DNS zones used to
reach several Microsoft services, including Azure Storage and Azure SQL
Database. A failure in the change process resulted in one of the four name
servers ' records for these zones to point to a DNS server having blank zone
data and returning negative responses. The result was that approximately 25%
of the queries for domains used by these services (such as
database.windows.net) produced incorrect results, and reachability to these
services was degraded. Consequently, multiple other Azure and Microsoft
services that depend upon these core services were also impacted to varying
degrees._

